# Daily Cheap Reads - For all Readers and Writers



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I recommend the website www.dailycheapreads.com for all readers seeking a bargain and all writers seeking excellent promotion.

My novel 'The Time Hunters' at .99 cents is amongst todays promotions and has gained quite a bit more coverage/sales than I would normally expect.



Furthermore, the people who run the site are both helpful and very supportive. They're great!

Carl


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, Carl. I agree it's a fantastic site. I've discovered a bunch of new authors and great bargain books there. The people who run the site are very professional and are wonderful to work with.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Agreed. I'm addicted to checking in with those ladies a couple of times a day.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

They certainly are.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Daily Cheap Reads is an excellent source for the best bargains in ebooks. And the listings change a few times a day... that's what I like best.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Lost count of the good deals I've found through DCR. Great site!

Linda


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, Bloated Goat was featured there several weeks ago, and I definitely saw an uptick in sales. Very good website that is run in a professional manner.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Indeed. Anyone know of any similar sites?


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, the nice thing about Daily Cheap Reads is that Paula recently launched a sister site for UK customers. So, now if you are featured, you'll get twice the exposure. She's done a lot of good things there.

http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I didn't know about the sister site, Manley. Thanks for the information. I hope Bloated Goat is doing well


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Sibel, you have to go to the Your Two Cents Worth tab: http://dailycheapreads.com/your-two-cents-worth/

Send them an email about your book and ask to be featured.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep, Sibel. It's as simple as that


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

a  weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Flump


----------



## TrevorBloom (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm new here and to Kindle but this looks a useful site. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day!

I clicked the "Like" button for Daily Cheap Reads Facebook, and now I get everything right on my facebook, which makes it really easy! I like the comments. They are accurate, and don't get carried away.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link - I'll check it out.  Starting to hang around a number of these sites now.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a very successful day on Daily Cheap Reads yesterday. Love them!


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree it's a great site for readers and authors.  

Paula is wonderful to give authors advance notice before posting reviews too. I think I have a review coming soon. She suggested it might be sometime around the end of this month. (crossing fingers and hoping for the best)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Paula's going to be featuring my book soon too.

Can't wait!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

The Usurper is going to be up tonight at 5pm Central time on Daily Cheap Reads. I anxiously await the results!


----------



## cinstress (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks

That's a really good site!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's a great site run by great people.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Daily Cheap Reads Featured One Insular Tahiti ealier this week and i think I can attribute a few sales to it.

thanks, DCR!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

That's good to hear.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What a great site to find free,cheap and super cheap books!

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is featured today in Super Cheap!
Check it out here:
http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/23/the-crimson-eyed-dragon-1-99/


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Have a good sales day, DM


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Carl--the sales are coming in!

Thanks to all for buying The Crimson-Eyed Dragon!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks a ton for this thread, Carl!

I'd never heard of this site...and wow it's rather spectacular!!!

Good luck with your book too!!!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

For all the UK readers Daily Cheap Reads also has a Uk site:
http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, DM


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Carl--Thanks!

I'm happy to report a really great few days of sales. 
For those of you who haven't checked out the site--it's well worth it! 
Free, Cheap and Supercheap books for your kindle!

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/23/the-crimson-eyed-dragon-1-99/


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great to hear, DM


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life is featured today on Daily Cheap Reads. http://dailycheapreads.com/category/supercheap/

In an email message, Paula indicated that the recent drop in price ($2.99 to .99 cents) had been a factor in the timing of my review. So keep that in mind when you choose which books to submit.

Paula also mentioned that she has a backlog of $2.99 books pending reviews/postings. One of my other titles is on the wait list. Oh, and she said she's currently covered up in email messages from authors.

My suggestion to those who haven't yet submitted a book to this site would be to select your lowest price book and be patient. Daily Cheap Reads offers a fantastic and low-cost way to gain book exposure. And the results are GREAT!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Destill.x


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know if this has been mentioned elsewhere or not, but starting today and for the next few days, Daily Cheap Reads is featuring a new $.99 book every two hours.  Very cool!  I've seen a number of KBer's books already featured!

Paula emailed that mine will be featured at 6am tomorrow.  I'm tickled! -- KC


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck with it, Kathy.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Carl!  It's only been up for a couple of hours and wow.  I'm impressed!

Sometime today I'm also supposed to have a Revolving Book up on Facebook.  Should be interesting to see what happens with the combination of both.


----------



## Adria Townsend (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Carl, 
Thanks for the info on the site in the UK.  Can I ask do most of your sales come from the US or UK?  I just got a message from a reader in Germany who downloaded my book.  I'm not sure how that works--I thought it was only available in the US and UK.  Any thoughts?  

I took the blog name dime-store-cowgirl.blogspot.com because I like the idea of being a dime store novelist and I think the publishing landscape is similar to the late 1800s when "pulp fiction" was exploding onto the scene.  Bufo Calvin at the I Love My Kindle Blog (a great resource for statistics, etc.) mentioned the Penny Dreadfuls which were the British counterpart to dime novels.  I hadn't been aware of them.  I want to research them, it will be interesting to see what themes and stories were popular.  Here I think there were lots of westerns and stories about frontier life...

Thanks again for the website info.  I've been thinking about how to get more exposure across the pond. 
Best, 
J. S.


----------



## Phoebe Matthews (Dec 15, 2010)

They do a great job at Daily Cheap Reads pointing out new authors and new series and all in my price range.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I was featured during their blitz which started yesterday. I'm now in the Amazon top 100 in three categories. I was very impressed. Paula did a fantastic job.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

My suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, is featured at this very moment! You can check it out at http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/03/08/the-fathers-child-a-thriller-99-cents


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Russell Brooks said:


> I was featured during their blitz which started yesterday. I'm now in the Amazon top 100 in three categories. I was very impressed. Paula did a fantastic job.


Wow Russell! That's awesome!

I'm just innnches away from hitting a 1,000 ranking (at 1,130 now) and top 100 in 3 categories, too. Man, is Paula good!!


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

This is great. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Wow Russell! That's awesome!
> 
> I'm just innnches away from hitting a 1,000 ranking (at 1,130 now) and top 100 in 3 categories, too. Man, is Paula good!!


Very exciting and impressive for both of you, Kathy & Russell! Congratulations! It's a great site, isn't it.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

The Father's Child just reached one of its highest rankings ever, nearing top 25 in 2 thriller categories!


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! Didn't know about this site!


----------



## Bill Brown (Mar 1, 2011)

*The Undertaker *  -- An exciting action/ suspense tale for $2.99. That's a bargain!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Two top 25 thriller rankings and just broke into a 3rd category!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's awesome, Mark!


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I just contacted them to be featured and liked them on facebook. Such a neat site


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great news, Mark


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for bumping the thread Carl I was looking for it! lol

Congratulations Mark, yours is a terrific book.

Both my books are featured on there today too.

Let's hope we see a spike in sales!

Mel


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Kathy and Carl! It was a very good day. 

Mel, I'm pulling for you to have a huge bump in sales. 

If you haven't checked out Mel's books, they are worth the read.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Well done Mark.

I saw a small spike in sales too.

Mel


----------



## jmbarlog (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks.  Looks like a great site for authors to promote their books.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

jmbarlog said:


> Thanks. Looks like a great site for authors to promote their books.


...and good people at their site.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Mark Adair said:


> ...and good people at their site.


You're so right, Mark. They really care about giving writers a boost...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

They certainly do. And no problem, Mel


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Great site. Great people. Great results.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Agreed, Joseph.


----------



## Sandy Nathan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I'm very new to Kindleboards and making my first visit to this thread. I've heard so much about Daily Cheap Reads. Put in my two cents with them a while back and have just been notified that my book The Angel & the Brown-eyed Boy will be featured on the 23rd. Exciting, but not an ideal date, the day before Easter. Don't know if such a holiday has any effect on peoples on-line shopping habits or not. I'll find out.

I'll report how things go. 

They really have a sister site in the UK? An unexpected benefit, if so.

Nite all!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

They certainly do. Good luck Sandy.


----------

